# My poor old cockatiel and incompetent veterinarians



## Jessep76 (Mar 21, 2008)

So far I've taken my female cockatiel, 'Avenger' (8+ years) to 2 different VCA hospitals to treat her for >.<>.<her balding head as well as look into her persistent scratching of her nose. For the past couple of years since I took her off my aunt's hands, she's had these symptoms. 
The first VCA said to give her an antibiotic. No reasons why she's bald or why she scratches her nose to the point of sneezing. I gave it to her for 1.5 of the 3 weeks until I noticed a drop in weight and her lack of energy. Then just this past week I took her to another VCA down here in southern California. The only thing the Vet could tell me for $110 was she did not have mites. They wanted to give her more tests for an additional 150+ dollars but I said I'd have to bring her back another time since based on the initial phone call, I was only expecting to pay the 60ish they quoted me. 
In short, I live in the Los Angeles area and would like to know if anyone has a competent avian doctor that you use regularly that you could recommend as well as maybe any answers to these symptoms that my poor baby Avenger is having to endure. 
Thanks a bunch


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Hi there, welcome to TC, sorry you are having trouble with your little lady. I've found this site for you hopefully you will be able to find a vet near you. http://www.babybirds.com/vets/ Please let us know how you get on. There may be someone on here that lives near to you and who may be able to help you a bit more.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

I'm not sure of the balding but I have a white face female that keeps getting a bald spot on the back of her head, when she came to me back several months ago she was a bit bald there and around her neck , then the feathers came back on the back of her head, and I noticed the other day they're gone again clear down to the skin 

no- one has been pecking at her or preening her , 


with the itching of the nose, is it possiable for birds to have allergies? 

i know when my kids allergies are giving them grief they rub thier nose and eyes alot


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I hope you can find a nice avain vet. I would let them give her some test to help figure out what is wrong. On talk parrotlets someone said they got their bird a bird lamp and it helped with his balding head. Here is the link http://www.talkparrotlets.com/showthread.php?t=1981 Mabey it would help. But I would go to an avain vet aswell  Hope your baby starts to feel better soon


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I hope you can find a better vet.  What colour is she? Many lutino tiels have a genetic fault which leaves them with a bald patch on their head. Something which could help with the sneezing is an air purifier (to reduce dust and dander in the air) and regular mist baths. My tiels and budgies scratch their nose to trigger sneezing when they've been preening to dislodge dust that got into their nostrils. Mist baths reduce the amount of dust on their feathers.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

I hope you find a reliable and better avian vet  Good Luck on finding what is wrong! 

As with the balding, if she is a Lutino, they sometimes have a genetic defect, which causes a little bald patch on the back of their heads.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Sophia said:


> which causes a little bald patch on the back of their heads.


Sometimes it leaves a huge bald patch on their heads also.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Bea said:


> Sometimes it leaves a huge bald patch on their heads also.


That aswell!  Lol! :lol:


----------



## Beckyjean81 (Mar 21, 2008)

Avenger is a Lutino  So maybe there isn't anything "wrong" so to speak, nothing you can fix anyway, as far as the baldness goes. But at least that means that it isn't hurting her. So maybe a good avian vet can focus on her nose and get her all fixed up


----------



## joe (Mar 13, 2008)

I would definitely invest in an air purifier if you can. It takes ou all the harmful allergens in the air which causes sneezing and all types of allergies as well as reducing the dust in the air. I bought one for only £10.00 and it has really helped me and the birds.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Just make sure the air purifier is a hepa filter with no ionizer, as they are not good for people or birds


----------



## joe (Mar 13, 2008)

xxxSpikexxx said:


> Just make sure the air purifier is a hepa filter with no ionizer, as they are not good for people or birds


Really? My one has an ioniser, it was from the chemist. Should i buy a new one with a HEPA filter? Hasn't caused any trouble with me or my birds though


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I would just turn off the ionizer if you can  Here is some info I found http://www.multiscope.com/hotspot/bird_breeders_lung.htm just look for What's Wrong with Ionizers and Ozone Generators part.


----------



## joe (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks for te heads up. I'll not be using my purifier anymore. No wonder it was only 10 pounds. I'll be going out tomorrow to buy a decent one. Thanks again!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

No problem, glad I could help


----------



## Jessep76 (Mar 21, 2008)

Thanks you guys I appreciate it very much!!! I think she will be just fine after I find a vet.


----------

